# Tackle Box / tool kit for attending races?



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

I figure I need to get a tackle box or arts and crafts type deal for carrying cars, bodies, controllers, tools etc to races and meets.

Any suggestions for carrying case, tools to always have with me, etc before I just head to Target?

Thanks.

Edit: Can you tell I'm just starting out in slot cars?


----------



## Manshow (Apr 22, 2008)

This from Bass Pro Shops I have found to be perfect. It's big, but I'll never out grow it. Got it on sale recently for $29. Comes with enough plastic trays to store over 50 cars, and can fit more identical trays that they sell seperately for like 4 bucks each. Total capacity is about 90 cars without even using the side and front pockets!

Get a few more smaller trays for parts/controllers, etc. to fit in the side and front pockets, and you're good for a long time!

I tried Kmart, Target, etc. and just did not find what I wanted. A good fishing store should give you PLENTY of options, and at a good price.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The Plano 757 is my box of choice,the bigger the better.
Pliers,scissors,screwdrivers,allen wrenches,tire presses
and pullers,soldering iron,magnifying glasses,x-acto knife
and spare blades,micrometer,dial calipers,multimeter,body
tape,masking tape,various glues and loctites,files,emery 
paper,q-tips,notebook,controllers,cars and parts.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I started with the Plano 757 but moved up to the Plano 737. More room and three nice parts boxes besides the drawers and top bin for controllers, etc. Less prone to tipping over in the trunk than the 757. It's very popular, and for good reason. I've seen them at Wal-Mart.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-9410-DD11-AA92-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Plano 737 !


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a couple of those too,in the boat.I still prefer
drawers to totes for HO.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Plano 758.

If you don't want a box that big, check out Dunham Sport stores, Big Lots or Value City. They have close-outs on smaller 3-drawer tackleboxes from Plano and Flambeau that can handle a controller, dremel and a roll of tape, along with several HO cars.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The one I use can be found here on bottom of page 
http://fish-pennsylvania.com/spring-crappie-fishing-pre-spawn-crappie-fishing-its-amazing/


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*box*

plano7271 not to big and not to small just right if your only hauling what you need to race with not your whole collection!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the Plano 1374: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=74082&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

It's nice because you can buy more boxes for them and swap them out depending on the racing you may be doing. I have a box for my tools that is always there, and then I have a seperate box for my G-Jets, Superstocks, super g+ stuff, t-jets, more t-jet parts, magna-tractions, and various odds and ends.

I also have picked up those 16 compartment fly boxes for my tiny parts (springs, shoes, gears, etc) and those are amazingly handy and fit easy in the top compartment of my tackle box....


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*the plano 1374*

the only thing i dont like about the plano 1374 is that marty keeps his locked and it makes it hard to rifle through his parts when he is not looking:dude:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I prefer drawers over slide-out compartments too, I use a Plano 858 which is their "tool" version of the 758. The 858 comes in yellow/gray like mine or red/black.










There was a thread on this subject a little while ago. 

My wife got me this one for Christmas at True-Value, it was like $34.95.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Not to steer this OT, but I also like to line the drawers with foam, even did when I used the compartment-type cases. Now is the time of year to get the foam too....just hit Wal-Mart up for some AC filter pads, they are super cheap and make perfect drawer/tray liners. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bah..I use an old AFX pitcase...holds everything I need for a race except my controller...:thumbsup:



Heh heh


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Plano 737 is the best.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Plano 5757, I've had it for 15+ years, big top storage and 4 drawers. It's been upside down and never spilled.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the 7271 best because it is like the 737 but with a blue look and near clear boxes.

We even use it allot with 1/24 scale cars to by removing the top and bottom box and putting in six cars with parts in the middle.

Good box!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Sometimes I use this to haul my slot cars.  :thumbsup:










Larry


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like something Groove Daddy would use.:thumbsup:



> It's been upside down and never spilled.


Why has it been upside down?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*SuperFist in the pits, Plano Model 757 G.*

* Bottom drawer removed for controlers.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I have both Plano boxes and Flambeu. I don't remember which models offhand and they are half way accross the world from me now so I can't check. One thing that I wanted to say though is over the years I have broken both boxes in some way or another. A quick Email to both companies had replacement parts in the mail right away at no charge! One of the boxes was about 5 years old at the time too. Great companies to deal with for sure. Good service is rare these days.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


medic57 said:


> Plano 737 is the best.


THE RIGHT ONE:wave:


----------

